# Pre Hypertension



## dballard2004 (Sep 20, 2010)

Would it be correct that the dx of pre hypertension should be coded as 796.2 for elevated BP?  My providers are looking for a directive.  I say this is appropriate since the patient has not been officialy diagnosed with HTN.  

Any thoughts?


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Sep 20, 2010)

Per CMS:
http://www.cms.gov/mcd/viewncd.asp?...:20.19:2:Ambulatory+Blood+Pressure+Monitoring
I know this is about the 24 hour monitoring, but it does give directive on the coding of hypertension vs elevated BP without dx of hypertension.


----------



## dballard2004 (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

